# Metal work for a Camper



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

We just bought our first camper, got a heck of a deal on a 2013 Jayco at the Boat show (+- $7000 off MSRP) and one of the first things I would like to do is have a receiver or maybe a permanent platform welded to the back bumper for my generator to save space in the truck bed and the hassle of lifting it in and out. 

2 questions 
1) Has anyone else tried a set-up like this and how does it work? 
2) Anybody know a good metal shop in the SA or CC area that could do the work? 

I love the fact that Jayco builds on a solid frame or I wouldn’t even be able to consider this. I’m thinking grill on one side and cargo platform on the other if I can find a good shop to do the work.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Better read your warranty fine print. Some manufactures will void your warranty if you make any changes to the frame of the vehicle!


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Your bumper probably cannot suport that weight. Call Jayco before doing this. I have a 2008 Jayco and my warranty would have voided doing this...


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Definitely check to see if modification voids warranty. Congrats on the purchase of your camper. Ours is definitely our second home. Here are pics of our Custom welded rear porch. Trust me, the frame should support it with no problems. We cut the rear bumper with the diamond plate and moved it to the back and welded the wire mesh porch to the frame. Used a Fabricator/Welder in Field Store, TX. Haul my Generator and the big Ice chest full of drinks and Ice back there. It is built like a Brick S...house. Remember, check that warranty first. Mine is out of warranty so no biggie. I used to haul the generator in the back of the truck, but I like it way better here. Bedroom is on other side of the trailer and I have a CO detector too. Also it is nice to get the brewskis out of the cooler rather than go in and out of camper. Notice the cooler is not a Yeti, but it keeps the ice and drinks cold for 4 days before replacing ice. The Generator is bolted down and locked by the way, and has a cover for on the road and rainy weather.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Get on the Jayco Owners Forum. Lotsa good mods on there. But as previously mentioned, check with the warranty ramifications. On our newly purchased Open Range they only allow 1 type and it has to be installed by an OR dealer.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Like others have said, remove bumper and have your rack attached to the frame, the rear bumpers are usually made of very thin metal and will not carry much weight. As far as warranty, the trailer frame is not a common area to have problems/warranty claims. It should not affect the warranty on other parts of the trailer, I would check with Jayco on that.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's what I had built for my trailer-added this when trailer was 4 months old. My neighbor owns a machine shop and built this for his rv as well as several other of us rv owners. Black powder coated and has tail lights and 2" receiver for towing ATV and/or seadoo trailers. Mine will hold a 200Qt Yeti and still room for small grill/fire wood/etc.


----------

